# What Military Hardware Has Your Local PD Been Stockpiling?



## wizehop (Aug 26, 2014)

Scroll down on webpage to check database

http://thefreethoughtproject.com/mi...piling-database-show-you/#QfspQECp8B1gKaFD.99

*What Military Hardware Has Your Local PD Been Stockpiling? This Database Can Show You!*
By Jay Syrmopoulos on August 26, 2014

federal 1033 program, authorized by the National Defense Authorization Act, exactly what equipment local law enforcement agencies have been stockpiling has remained largely obscured from the public’s view.

Until now…

Now anyone can look up this information on a database from the military’s Defense Logistics Agency. All one has to do is type in their State and County jurisdiction and they are able to see exactly what their local law enforcement has received under the federal 1033 program.

Take a look and see what type of military hardware your local law enforcement is stockpiling… mine resistant armored personnel carriers, M-16’s, M-14′s, M-4′s, grenade launchers?

It begs the question… who are the local police preparing to use these weapons of war against?

*Select your state and your county to see exactly how militarized your town has become.*


----------



## Tude (Aug 27, 2014)

Interesting - my state/county has some $37 ponchos and 3 military trucks worth $37,000 to $60,000.


----------



## Flemmings (Aug 27, 2014)

My local sheriffs department bought a Mrap armored anti ied/mine infantry carrier. This doesn't include the 2 other apc they currently had in stock. Tell me, ehat does the sheriffs dept. In a vounty with less than 30,000 people need hardware like this?


----------



## Skit (Aug 27, 2014)

You want to see what my tiny ass hometown just got from the feds?

http://www.koaa.com/news/florence-police-took-in-3-7-million-in-military-gear/

I checked the census, less than 3,900 people living there in 2010.


----------

